# Craftsman 315-17380 Router Parts



## feuerbak (May 7, 2009)

Just received my father-in-law's old router and it needs a new adjustment pinion gear. Does anybody know where I can get parts for this old girl? Sears has discontinued the part.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Welcome !*

:happy:Hello Kent.Welcome to the Router Forums, I am not the best one to answer, but i would check E-bay for sears routers, and parts, From what i have heard, There are people who might have parts there. The new Sears routers are really a good buy. If you cannot find the parts , but you can keep trying to find parts. There may be someone that have better ideas that i do!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Kent, Put aside the sentiment over the router. You can purchase a new Freud Combo kit for about $70 on clearance that will allow you to do much more.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Kent.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Kent,

I agree with Mike on this issue.

What happens if you are lucky enough to find the part you want, and then something else needs replacing...

A newer machine will have a ready supply of parts and accessories.

James


----------



## feuerbak (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys, but I kinda owe it to my father-in-law to keep this thing alive. Guess I can work around one broken tooth.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Kent, 

Sometimes a person just needs to put the old router to rest. If it means that much to you, simply keep it on a shelf. Keep a close eye on ebay, there are some who sell parts. A lot of the older routers just aren't worth fixing up either. Especially compared to some of the prices now. A good sears combo is around the $100 range.


----------



## camurrmr (May 10, 2009)

*Locking lever*

I am in the same boat. I have a Craftsman Router 315-17380 and the little tab on the spindle locking lever is broken. I am looking for this part since all the parts from Sears for this model are discontinued.


----------



## gooch (Oct 3, 2013)

My father needs a part from the router you have. If you decide to move on to another router I will gladly take yours off your hands for the parts. Please advise. Thanks


----------



## gooch (Oct 3, 2013)

Sorry, The last message was for Camurrmr


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

gooch said:


> Sorry, The last message was for Camurrmr


That is a 4+ year old post, and the only one Camurrmr ever made. Wouldn't get my hopes up too much.

Might try looking for one eBay or Craigs List. That's probably your only chance!


----------



## zipster1967 (Nov 7, 2014)

*I have the same router that needs a new switch*

I have an o,ld Craftsman Model 315-17380 that the mocro switch on the inside went out on. If anyone out there has one for parts I am interested in talking to you. Drop me a note and we will negotiate.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

zipster1967 said:


> I have an o,ld Craftsman Model 315-17380 that the mocro switch on the inside went out on. If anyone out there has one for parts I am interested in talking to you. Drop me a note and we will negotiate.


Trent, I think you can likely get the micro switch at about an electronic parts place.
However you may need to solder wires to the switch, as if I recall properly, the original had leads attached.


----------



## zipster1967 (Nov 7, 2014)

Yeah I have been looking through the electronics sites but finding the exact size switch with the properly spaced holes for mounting on the pins is really tough. As far as the soldering goes I have no problem with that. (Digital Electronics major back in college.) And my router is a refurbished commercial model so the switch is already soldered on.


----------



## Katom (Jul 2, 2016)

I have a Craftsman router 315.17380. I need the cable from the switch to the motor housing or I am willing to sell it. Tom XXX-XXX-XXXX


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the Forum Tom...
FWIW..
it's not such a good plan to publish you private number on a forum...


----------

